# Seguimento Sul - Julho 2010



## Dan (1 Jul 2010 às 08:32)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jul 2010 às 09:56)

Bom dia,

Neste momento já registo no Sitio das Fontes 29,4ºC. A minima foi de 17,6ºC e o resto do dia promete muito calor! A humidade está nos 32% e o vento está fraco.

As praias por aqui estão magníficas, com temperaturas muito boas (ar e água), não estão a "abarrotar" de gente, mas estão muito "bem" frequentadas!


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2010 às 12:24)

Ontem a temperatura mínima em Portalegre acabou por ser 24,0ºC registados durante a tarde aquando um aguaceiro que rendeu 4mm.






Hoje, e até ao momento, a mínima foi de *25,6ºC*.


----------



## miguel (1 Jul 2010 às 16:47)

Boas 
Agora em Armação de pêra estão 27,7°C...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (1 Jul 2010 às 16:56)

38,4ºC neste momento em Moura.


----------



## miguel (1 Jul 2010 às 21:06)

Agua do mar um caldo em Armação de pêra, desenvolvimento de cúmulos no final da tarde que ainda duram. temperatura maxima de 28,0°C, agora estão 26,3°C com vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2010 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 35,2 ºC (13h17)
Temperatura mínima = 21,5 ºC (06h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012

*Nota-se já uma descida de temperatura relativamente a ontem.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 21,5 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## miguel (2 Jul 2010 às 13:50)

Boas
Mínima em Armação 19,2°C

Agora estão 28,6°C e vento fraco


----------



## ecobcg (2 Jul 2010 às 16:00)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui no Sitio das Fontes tem estado muito quente, com *35,6ºC* registados às 14h33!

Neste momento sigo com 33,8ºC, 30% de humidade e vento de NE fraco!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2010 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado.

Máxima: 29.5ºC
mínima: 20.7ºC
actual: 27.4ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Jul 2010 às 21:01)

Boas
Em Armação a mínima foi de 19,2°C e a máxima foi de 29,6°C 

Agora estão 26,6°C e vento quase nulo

A tarde foi de nuvens altas que tapou o sol grande parte da tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2010 às 22:31)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,1 ºC (16h10)
Temperatura mínima = 17,1 ºC (05h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *17,1 ºC* (dia 2).


----------



## Brunomc (3 Jul 2010 às 02:38)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu muito nublado *

 *vento fraco *

 *19.0ºC*


----------



## miguel (3 Jul 2010 às 09:35)

Boas
Mínima em Armação de 19,3°C

 Agora a melhor notícia, já se estão a formar cumulos ao longe no oceano


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jul 2010 às 12:25)

Bom dia,

No Sitio das Fontes, a mínima foi de 19,5ºC e neste momento estão uns quentes *31,6ºC*!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jul 2010 às 14:58)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui uns escaldantes 31.8ºC, muito abafado, nuvens altas e uma celula a querer despertar em cima da cidade... em desenvolvimento!! a ver se dá algo!!

Vento nulo / fraquissimo de SE!!

Já cheira a trovoadas nestas bandas... a maquina esta pronta!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jul 2010 às 15:06)

Já agora:

Parece que se aproxima uma linha de instabilidade rumo ao sotavento e costa da Luz (Andaluzia)...

Não sei se vou á praia!! vamos lá ver!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2010 às 17:30)

Alandroal: céu muito nublado e temperatura a rondar os 34 ºC. Para sueste parece existirem bandas de precipitação ...






Fotografia às 17h00


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jul 2010 às 20:15)

A ver se é desta que chega a terra,







Estou em pulgas tal como a maquina


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2010 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. 

Máxima: 31.8ºC
mínima: 20.7ºC
actual: 27.8ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jul 2010 às 21:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.
> 
> Máxima: 31.8ºC
> mínima: 20.7ºC
> actual: 27.8ºC



Por aqui muito calor tambem e o meu termometro a marcar a esta hora uns impressionantes 29.5ºC 

Ceu limpo e aquela massa teima em não entrar!!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2010 às 23:20)

Alandroal: imenso calor, com temperatura máxima de 35,5 ºC; neste momento estão 26 ºC. A tarde foi de céu muito nublado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jul 2010 às 03:00)

V.R.S.A.

Boas,

Por aqui sigo com os quentes 26ºC sem vento, e aumento da humidade (poderá ser bom sinal).

Sem nuvens.

Não se consegue dormir com este bafo!!


----------



## miguel (4 Jul 2010 às 09:30)

Boas
Em Armação de pêra a mínima foi 21,4°C 

 agora já estão quase 30°C o vento é nulo nem se aguenta tár ao sol a esta hora... é isto ainda não é nada, segunda e terça e ainda quarta vai doer bem mais com ar mais quente, dormir só na praia


----------



## Brunomc (4 Jul 2010 às 11:27)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu limpo *

 *vento fraco *

 *30.5ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jul 2010 às 12:34)

Boas, está um calor insuportável e mais uma vez o IM não colocou Faro em aviso amarelo, todos os anos acontece o mesmo. Quando o gráfico já vai quase nos 34ºC, se o alerta amarelo é a partir dos 32ºC, não vejo razão por não ser emitido.

Neste momento, céu limpo e 31.4ºC, depois da máxima de 33.4ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jul 2010 às 13:08)

V.R.S.A.

Bem, fui ver a temperatura do meu termometro e fiquei maluco - 35.5ºC

Ainda fui á rua, mas parece que o bafo está instalado!!!


----------



## miguel (4 Jul 2010 às 13:28)

O IM desvaloriza sempre as máximas no algarve e ñ é de agora sempre foi assim... aqui no algarve pior ainda serão as mínimas consecutivas bastante altas acima dos 25°C 

Agora em armação estão 30°C é baixou agora já se nota bem! só fim da tarde sobe para depois ficar uma noite de muito calor.


----------



## TaviraMan (4 Jul 2010 às 14:42)

Boas

Por aqui isto está mesmo do pior, estão agora 34ºC. Nota-se o céu em tons brancos, deve ser a poeira saariana que anda aí O site do I.M tá a dar trovoadas para esta tarde e amanha mais para o interior pode até nem fazer nada hoje mas eu acho que é sinal de que a atmosfera vai andar animada nos proximos dias


----------



## amando96 (4 Jul 2010 às 14:55)

Está extremamente quente, não confio no termometro, mas dá.me 39.5ºC, uma vela que tinha na rua(á sombra) derreteu e está completamente liquida, nem se pode estar na rua, está um inferno.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jul 2010 às 15:38)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui está muito quente mesmo!!
Depois de uma máxima registada às 12h52 com *37,5ºC* (nova máxima do ano!), neste momento baixou e estou com *34,0C* no Sitio das Fontes. O vento está fraco de SSW.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2010 às 16:35)

Estremoz: Temperatura nos 36 ºC, com céu limpo e vento *moderado* de leste. O vento que hoje surgiu está a suavizar a subida da temperatura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jul 2010 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e muito calor.

Máxima: 34.8ºC
mínima: 22.8ºC
actual: 27.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2010 às 21:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,6 ºC (17h03)
Temperatura mínima = 22,2 ºC (02h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 30,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014

*Tarde muito quente mas aquém dos 36,9 ºC do dia 30 de Junho. O vento moderado, com uma ou outra rajada, moderou a subida da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *36,6 ºC* (dia 4); temp. mínima = 17,1 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Brunomc (5 Jul 2010 às 00:30)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu limpo *

 *vento fraco *

 *28.0ºC*


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2010 às 09:57)

Portalegre a liderar a mínima mais alta de hoje: *27,4ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jul 2010 às 10:58)

Bom dia,

Por aqui já vou com *35,1ºC!* no Sitio das Fontes. Em Silves estão 34,1ºC. Mais  um dia MUITO quente!!!


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2010 às 11:21)

Boas
mínima em armação de 22,8°C

Agora estão 32°C e vento nulo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Jul 2010 às 11:48)

V.R.S.A.

35.2ºC 

Ceu limpo e vento fraco!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2010 às 12:24)

Boas, céu limpo e temperatura ligeiramente mais baixa depois da máxima até ao momento, ter sido de 33.1ºC às 10h40m, a temperatura tem vindo a descer, neste momento, 31.3ºC.

Hoje onde está uma verdadeira brasa é em Sagres que às 11 horas já seguia com 33.3ºC.


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2010 às 13:57)

As mensagens dos 50ºC da TVI foram movidas para o tópico onde nos últimos dias se tem discutido esse tema :

 Termómetros de rua existem para quê?


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2010 às 13:58)

Um valor extremamente baixo de humidade relativa em Avis.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2010 às 17:16)

Por aqui, anda a roçar os 30ºC, o vento de Sul faz milagres, ai se ele virasse para Norte, chegava aos 40ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2010 às 18:03)

Em armação de pêra apenas 29°C a máxima foi mais uma vez de manha, como já esperava aqui junto ao mar o calor iria incomodar mais de noite e assim tem acontecido mas atenção que tou a falar junto ao mar porque em terra aqueceu bem! anda um helicóptero da tv a filmar as praias lol


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2010 às 19:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia mais fresco que ontem. Depois da máxima acontecer logo de manhã, como é hábito no Algarve, quando o vento é de leste e vai rodando ao longo da tarde para sudoeste.

Máxima: 33.1ºC
mínima: 22.1ºC
actual: 29.6ºC

Hoje é daqueles raros dias em que Sagres (33.7ºC), teve a temperatura mais alta que Faro (33.0ºC).


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jul 2010 às 20:32)

A máxima no Sitio das Fontes foi de *36,7ºC*, registada às 11h36.

Neste momento, sigo com 28,6ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Jul 2010 às 21:22)

Boas

Mais um dia de imenso calor, com máxima de 33ºC atingida às 10 matinais. Por agora 28ºC, algumas nuvens altas no mar e sem vento e é mais uma noite plenamente tropical que aí vem depois da noite de ontem ter-se ficado pelos 24ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jul 2010 às 23:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 38,1 ºC (17h15)
Temperatura mínima = 26,0 ºC (06h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 30,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015

*Hoje o dia foi bastante monótono, à parte do intenso calor e alguma aragem que soprou ao longo do dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *38,1 ºC* (dia 4); temp. mínima = 17,1 ºC (dia 2).

*EDIT:* Por cá, a atmosfera ainda não apresenta as características de tempo quente típicas dos dias mais quentes do Verão. Mesmo hoje a visibilidade era máxima nas horas de mais calor (ausência de "bruma") e havia vento constante. Em 2007 registei 39,8 ºC no dia 30 de Julho.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jul 2010 às 14:08)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia está um pouco menos quente que ontem, provavelmente devido ao vento (de ESE) que se faz sentir de forma moderada. A máxima até agora foi de *32,7ºC* às 13h02.

Neste momento estão 31,6ºC, 36% de humidade e vento médio na ordem dos 30 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2010 às 16:29)

Estremoz: Céu parcialmente nublado (1/8) por cúmulos que mais tenderão a dispersar e temperatura acima dos 38 ºC ... Bem mais quente que ontem; hoje já quase sem vento.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jul 2010 às 16:46)

Em Évora agora estão 39º. Vento muito suave de Este. Humidade a 19%...
O ceu esta limpo apenas com alguns cumulos distentes a NE


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Jul 2010 às 16:46)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui max de 34.8ºC um pouco menor que ontem, ceu esbranquiçado devido ás poeiras!

Neste momento devem de estar uns 31/32ºC feito a olho...

Vento fraco de SE!


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2010 às 17:15)

Dan disse:


> Um valor extremamente baixo de humidade relativa em Avis.



Desta vez, mais calor e a mesma humidade relativa do ar. Definitivamente Avis é um hotspot em dias de disparo térmico...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2010 às 19:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, agora apresenta-se esbranquiçado como refere o Tornado, a temperatura manteve-se inalterada em relação a ontem, a pequena novidade foi a pequena subida da temperatura mínima, de noite é terrível, não existe bafo de vento.

Máxima: 32.8ºC
mínima: 23.0ºC
actual: 27.4ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2010 às 20:33)

Já viram o sat?? eu em armação de pêra já vejo a célula no mar ao longe... a ver o que reserva a noite. temperatura mínima de 23,3°C a maxima de novo de manhã a tarde foi agradável, agora estão 25,7°C...


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2010 às 20:50)

Nuvens escuras a entrar em terra vindas de Sul


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2010 às 21:00)

miguel disse:


> Já viram o sat?? eu em armação de pêra já vejo a célula no mar ao longe... a ver o que reserva a noite. temperatura mínima de 23,3°C a maxima de novo de manhã a tarde foi agradável, agora estão 25,7°C...



sim, já


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jul 2010 às 21:13)

Mas que bela surpresa esta !!!! Apareceu uma célula do nada céu bem escuro por estas bandas


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2010 às 21:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Mas que bela surpresa esta !!!! Apareceu uma célula do nada céu bem escuro por estas bandas



será que chega a lisboa?


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2010 às 21:24)

O céu encontra-se escuro que nem tudo, vamos lá ver o que aí vem. O radar de Loulé não funciona. No radar de Coruche é notório que trás precipitação.


----------



## Lousano (6 Jul 2010 às 21:26)

E umas fotos?


----------



## rozzo (6 Jul 2010 às 21:29)

Pelo satélite parecem-me um pouco mais fracas que as que estão para Gibraltar, provavelmente de base mais alta, tem menos aquela assinatura de Cb's típica no IV, mas seja como for trará alguma coisa, e algumas descargas tem! 
Mas provavelmente pelo tipo de nuvens que será, o radar exagerará na estimativa de chuva!
Ainda assim, óptimos sinais para esta noite, e o dia de amanhã!


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 21:30)

O radar da AEMET já registou algumas descargas, mas ainda muito longe do Algarve...


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2010 às 21:32)

AnDré disse:


> O radar da AEMET já registou algumas descargas, mas ainda muito longe do Algarve...



por favor!! diz me se achas que elas vêm para lisboa 

xD tou desesperado...


----------



## Lousano (6 Jul 2010 às 21:34)

Já agora:








Trovoadapower disse:


> por favor!! diz me se achas que elas vêm para lisboa
> 
> xD tou desesperado...



Não.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 21:36)

Trovoadapower disse:


> por favor!! diz me se achas que elas vêm para lisboa
> 
> xD tou desesperado...



Hoje não vai ser de certeza.


----------



## Fábio Silva (6 Jul 2010 às 21:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje não vai ser de certeza.



sim sera muito dificil chegar cá mas tudo é possivel


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2010 às 21:56)

Já vi um relâmpago do lado da ilha do Farol.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2010 às 21:58)

Fim de tarde bastante estranho. Uma banda de núvens médias apareceu vinda de sul e promete tornar a noite insuportável porque com este lençol o calor não vai conseguir escapar durante a noite.


----------



## rpso (6 Jul 2010 às 22:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já vi um relâmpago do lado da ilha do Farol.



Boas!

e já pinga na zona de estoi!

e com trovoada visivel e audivel!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2010 às 22:02)

E rebenta uma bomba em Olhão, mas que bela trovoada.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2010 às 22:02)

rpso disse:


> Boas!
> 
> e já pinga na zona de estoi!



De facto ouve-se o som da trovoada e cheira a terra molhada... mas o chão não está molhado...


----------



## amando96 (6 Jul 2010 às 22:02)

TROVOADA


----------



## Rainy (6 Jul 2010 às 22:03)

Desculpem se não sou deste seguimento mas é só para saberem que as células estão em rotação de algum centro, sul/sudoeste de Algarve

Na direcção contrária á dos ponteiros do relógio por isso as q estão no Gibralta poderam chegar a Lisboa.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jul 2010 às 22:03)




----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 22:07)

Agreste disse:


> De facto ouve-se o som da trovoada e cheira a terra molhada... mas o chão não está molhado...



O teor de humidade no ar deve ter disparado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2010 às 22:08)

Bom, começou o festival e já chove.  Trovoada um pouco potente, já algum tempo não ouvia uma trovoada forte, vou desligar que a luz ía indo ao ar., mesmo por cima de mim agora.


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2010 às 22:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, começou o festival e já chove.  Trovoada um pouco potente, já algum tempo não ouvia uma trovoada forte, vou desligar que a luz ía indo ao ar., mesmo por cima de mim agora.



ganda sorte 
faz bom aproveito!

filma xD


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2010 às 22:15)

Rainy disse:


> Desculpem se não sou deste seguimento mas é só para saberem que as células estão em rotação de algum centro, sul/sudoeste de Algarve
> 
> Na direcção contrária á dos ponteiros do relógio por isso as q estão no Gibralta poderam chegar a Lisboa.



yeeey xD
eu vi algures aqui na meteorologia do windows vista (LOOOL) que amanha era capaz de dar trovoada pa estes lados


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2010 às 22:23)

Nem para uma foto deu, caíram 3 pingas está um cheiro a terra molhada, fez 5 trovões, sendo 2 deles fortíssimos e fugiram. A temperatura volta a subir e encontra-se nos 26ºC, quando às 21 horas estava nos 24.6ºC.


----------



## David sf (6 Jul 2010 às 22:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, começou o festival e já chove.  Trovoada um pouco potente, já algum tempo não ouvia uma trovoada forte, vou desligar que a luz ía indo ao ar., mesmo por cima de mim agora.



Ora aí está uma surpresa que não vinha nos modelos. Pode ser bom sinal para as próximas horas.


----------



## Stormm (6 Jul 2010 às 22:25)

Boas, já se ouvem trovoadas e já se vêm relampagos!!
Parece que o festival já começou, mas por enquanto não há sinal de chuva, pelo menos aqui na minha zona.
Ao final da tarde da minha varanda já dava para ver as nuvens escuras em faro, e de facto cá estão elas a dar animação aqui ao pessoal desta localidade!


----------



## amando96 (6 Jul 2010 às 22:29)

bastante chuva a cair, pingas grossas 
já vão uns 7 minutos de chuva.


----------



## Lousano (6 Jul 2010 às 22:30)

David sf disse:


> Ora aí está uma surpresa que não vinha nos modelos. Pode ser bom sinal para as próximas horas.



O UKMO mostrava qualquer coisa para o Algarve, mas apenas para a madrugada.


----------



## Dourado (6 Jul 2010 às 22:34)

flocodeneve disse:


> bastante chuva a cair, pingas grossas
> já vão uns 7 minutos de chuva.



confirmo amigo/vizinho 

até estou pasmado, o céu estava azul ás 19:00

26,4º neste momento


----------



## David sf (6 Jul 2010 às 22:36)

Lousano disse:


> O UKMO mostrava qualquer coisa para o Algarve, mas apenas para a madrugada.



O UKMO a dar cartas, ainda não o tinha visto, mas já há uns dias, quando houve trovoadas generalizadas de norte a sul foi o modelo que melhor se comportou. Para amanhã o sorteio da lotaria deverá contemplar o litoral centro, entre Leiria e Sines, estendendo-se depois na quinta feira às regiões do norte.


----------



## rozzo (6 Jul 2010 às 22:38)

David sf disse:


> O UKMO a dar cartas, ainda não o tinha visto, mas já há uns dias, quando houve trovoadas generalizadas de norte a sul foi o modelo que melhor se comportou. Para amanhã o sorteio da lotaria deverá contemplar o litoral centro, entre Leiria e Sines, estendendo-se depois na quinta feira às regiões do norte.



David, depois da última vez que falámos isto, tomei alguma atenção ao UKMO, do qual tinha melhor imagem que agora.
Estamos a reparar em eventos bons dele, mas na verdade, pelo meio, vi que há muitos dias que inventou precipitação em vários sítios.
Estava eu (e penso que tu também) a sermos traídos pela chamada "memória selectiva" de vermos os casos favoráveis!


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2010 às 23:00)

Trovoada a este vi 5 raios e agora vem uma mesmo direito aqui a armação vinda do mar mas ainda longe mas já vi vários raios em alto mar


----------



## |Ciclone| (6 Jul 2010 às 23:08)

Bem eu já ganhei o mês, não tirava uma foto de um relâmpago desde setembro, e uma foto como estas nunca tinha tirado. 3 de seguida, tempo de exposição 1 min.

A melhor de todas e a primeira:





A segunda, está a preto e branco:





A terceira com algum ruído devido ao tratamento que lhe dei para se ver melhor o raio:






Espero que gostem


----------



## TaviraMan (6 Jul 2010 às 23:10)

Boas

A noite está a ser muito estranha por aqui Depois de um dia de imenso calor (máx de 32ºC) acabou a tarde com algum cheiro a queimado nao sei de onde, um por do sol que mais parecia areia e com nuvens escuras a vir de Sul. Já vi um relampago para os lados de Faro e ouvi um trovão eram aí 22:00, já pingou muito pouco e até agora tudo calmo. Está bastante calor, neste momento 26ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2010 às 23:10)

tou sentado na praia a espera das do mar, o ar é tão pesado e quente que tou a transpirar


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2010 às 23:24)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas
> 
> A noite está a ser muito estranha por aqui Depois de um dia de imenso calor (máx de 32ºC) acabou a tarde com algum cheiro a queimado nao sei de onde, um por do sol que mais parecia areia e com nuvens escuras a vir de Sul. Já vi um relampago para os lados de Faro e ouvi um trovão eram aí 22:00, já pingou muito pouco e até agora tudo calmo. Está bastante calor, neste momento 26ºC



yaaa ha pouco tbm me veio um cheiro estranho semelhante ao do queimado, tinha as janelas abertas pa entrar o ar e até pensei que alguma coisa tivesse a arder..


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2010 às 00:03)

Estremoz (ontem, Terça-feira):

Temperatura máxima = 38,7 ºC (16h30)
Temperatura mínima = 26,2 ºC (06h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 30,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014

*Calor quanto baste  dia mais quente deste ano. Agora o vento rodou para oeste e parece que vai trazer alguma frescura nas próximas horas ...
Temperatura mínima histórica! E ao final da tarde apareceu já a "bruma" a oeste de Estremoz, característica dos dias mais quentes.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *38,7 ºC* (dia 6); temp. mínima = 17,1 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## 1337 (7 Jul 2010 às 00:33)

Vince disse:


> Até às 00:00



mas esta depressão vai so ficar pelo sul ou vai ate ao norte tambem?


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2010 às 00:56)

1337 disse:


> mas esta depressão vai so ficar pelo sul ou vai ate ao norte tambem?



O centro da depressão em altura localizado a sudoeste de Sagres vai evoluir lentamente para norte e ao largo da costa no dia de amanhã até ser absorvida pela circulação na 5ªfeira. Mas não me perguntes onde vai haver trovoadas que não sei.









Até às 00:30


----------



## 1337 (7 Jul 2010 às 01:10)

Vince disse:


> O centro da depressão em altura localizado a sudoeste de Sagres vai evoluir lentamente para norte e ao largo da costa no dia de amanhã até ser absorvida pela circulação na 5ªfeira. Mas não me perguntes onde vai haver trovoadas que não sei.




ok obrigadinha


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Jul 2010 às 01:30)

Relampagos em monte em toda a faixa Sul Nota-se bem que está a ganhar força, é com cada raio!! É de tirar o sono a qualquer um, mas eu vou-me deitar, prefiro ser acordado às tantas da noite com o barulho da trovoada.

Boa noite a todos Para os que preferirem gravar, Boas filmagens


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2010 às 02:30)

Sem palavras tou a 4 horas a ver trovoada e tenho 10 fotos algumas davam um quadro lol


----------



## tiaguh7 (7 Jul 2010 às 02:35)

miguel disse:


> Sem palavras tou a 4 horas a ver trovoada e tenho 10 fotos algumas davam um quadro lol



uma partilha aqui com o pessoal era bem vinda


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2010 às 04:53)

Estou a 7horas seguidas a ver trovoada... e continua no mar. pessoal fotos só quando tiver em casa e isso só dia 16 ou 17


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2010 às 04:57)

e vim da praia onde tive abrigado de uma forte chuvada com a trovoada mesmo em cima e outras ao mesmo tempo no mar... nunca tinha feito uma maratona tão grande lol


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Jul 2010 às 06:28)

Boas

Não fui acordado como esperava, mas ja fui a varanda e continua a trovoada a Oeste daqui e tambem a Sul, os que se avistam de Oeste são mais notórios, é com cada raio parece aqueles que fazem nos documentarios das trovoadas da América e parece que algo se desloca para aqui!!!


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2010 às 06:29)

Posso já dizer que nunca na vida vi noite como esta tudo começou era 21:30 e são agora 6:30 e nunca por um segundo deixei de ver relâmpagos e raios nem tenho palavras fotos de raios devo ter mais de 50 ao todo e sem esagero vi mais de 300 relâmpagos e raios e ainda dura!! acabou de chover lama é uma terra encarnada.


----------



## Stormm (7 Jul 2010 às 06:41)

Bem, por volta das 6h começou a festa por aqui, chuva e trovoes e alguns raios se conseguem notar!! Acho que ja nao durmo mais 
Acho que isto promete pessoall!!!


----------



## cloud9 (7 Jul 2010 às 06:52)

Aqui em Albufeira foi um festival dos bons.. Trovoada constante desde a hora de jantar e até agora.. ás 6 da manha foi brutal.. raios constantes e daqueles bem fortes.. o melhor deste festival e que nem paguei bilhete e durou a noite toda


----------



## cloud9 (7 Jul 2010 às 06:54)

E vem mais festa de oeste, já os vejo a cair no mar


----------



## |Ciclone| (7 Jul 2010 às 06:54)

Boas, acordei com trovoada às 5:50, tive a fotografar até às 6:25 e apanhei mais umas descargas. Passaram mesmo de raspão.

Segundo o sat vêm mais mas claro que agora de dia não é tão bom para fotografar....

Vamos aguardar


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2010 às 07:34)

*Protecção Civil - Medidas de autoprotecção - Trovoadas*




*Use sempre a regra dos 30 segundos para determinar o grau de ameaça dos relâmpagos. Esta regra é simples e consiste em contar os segundos entre a visão do relâmpago e a audição do seu som (trovão). Caso este valor seja menor que 30 segundos procure abrigo imediatamente e siga os passos abaixo indicados: isto significa que a trovoada encontra-se perto o suficiente para atingir o local onde se encontra.

Durante a trovoada:

- Mantenha-se em casa e afastado das janelas – feche as cortinas e persianas para evitar o arremesso de estilhaços;
- Desligue a televisão, computador e outros aparelhos eléctricos – pode, no entanto, manter a luz ligada uma vez que isso não aumenta a probabilidade da sua casa ser atingida por um relâmpago;
- Evite tomar banho ou deixar água a correr para qualquer outro propósito;
- Se se encontra na rua longe de edifícios, desloque-se para dentro de um carro, não descapotável, e evite o contacto com o metal;
- Evite o uso de telefones, a não ser em caso de emergência;
- Nunca se abrigue debaixo de objectos vulneráveis tal como uma árvore alta, numa área isolada;
- Não permaneça no topo de uma colina, em campo aberto, ou na praia;
- Afaste-se da água: não pesque e não ande em barcos pequenos;
- Afaste-se dos objectos de metal e retire qualquer peça de metal que traga consigo - os metais são grandes condutores de electricidade;
- Afaste-se de tractores ou de outro equipamento metálico tais como motas ou bicicletas;
- Afaste-se de redes e tubos metálicos, de linhas ferroviárias ou de qualquer outro curso metálico que possa conduzir a descarga eléctrica desde uma distância considerável;
- Evite abrigar-se em cabanas isoladas ou em qualquer outra pequena estrutura em campo aberto;
- Se se encontra numa área florestal procure abrigo numa zona de baixa altitude debaixo de um conjunto denso de arbustos;
- Se se encontra em campo aberto, procure abrigo numa área de baixa altitude tal como uma ravina ou um vale - nunca se deite sobre campo aberto;

Nunca permaneça debaixo de uma árvore alta e isolada. A maior parte das vítimas das trovoadas são atingidas quando procuram abrigo debaixo de uma árvore. Verifique que não se encontra à maior altitude na área envolvente. Desça até ao ponto mais baixo possível e afaste-se de objectos altos e vulneráveis. Se o raio atinge qualquer um desses objectos pode apanhar o choque da descarga eléctrica através do solo.

Primeiros Socorros:

- Se uma pessoa é atingida por um relâmpago não significa que transporte qualquer carga eléctrica e, como tal, pode ser tocada. Terá sofrido um violento choque eléctrico e apresentará algumas queimaduras;
- Muitas vítimas aparentemente “mortas” por relâmpagos podem ser reanimadas se a acção de socorro for rápida. Quando um grupo é atingido devem-se socorrer primeiro aqueles que aparentemente perderam a vida; os indivíduos inconscientes, mas a respirar, provavelmente sobreviverão;
- A acção de socorro àqueles que não respiram deve ser feita até 4-6 minutos após o choque de modo a prevenir danos irreversíveis no cérebro. Deve ser administrada respiração boca-a-boca uma vez em cada 5 segundos nos adultos e em cada 3 segundos nas crianças:
- Se a vítima não respira e não tem pulso deve ser-lhe administrada a Reanimação Cárdio-Pulmonar (RCP). Esta manobra resulta de uma combinação entre a respiração boca-a-boca e compressões cardíacas externas e deve ser feita, se possível, por pessoas qualificadas para o efeito;
- Verifique se a vítima tem queimaduras nas suas extremidades e à volta de zonas em contacto com metal.*

Fonte: Município da Marinha Grande


----------



## Stormm (7 Jul 2010 às 07:50)

De sul as coisas vêem roxas, nuvens bastante escuras e bastante carregadas!!
Vamos la ver no que elas dão!!


----------



## Fantkboy (7 Jul 2010 às 08:02)




----------



## Stormm (7 Jul 2010 às 08:04)

O céu por aqui cada vez se enscure-se mais!!
O velho ditado diz, pássaros em terra, tempestade no mar, mesmo agora fui á varanda e vi bastantes pássaros a dirigirem-se para cá.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jul 2010 às 08:05)

Bom isto está mesmo tropical... se bem que não choveu muito, sei lá aí uns 2mm no máximo, não me lembro de ver chover tanto com tão elevada temperatura. Não sei ao certo mas devem estar de 25 graus pra cima, ou seja tamos com clima tropical.
Neste momento as árvores mediterrânicas do algarve não estão muito contentes ao contrário das muitas árvores tropicais que prai andam.

Desculpem a piada mas acho que está uma boa altura pra investir em bananeiras e coqueiros aqui no sul


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Jul 2010 às 08:25)

V.R.S.A.

Boas, 

Depois de ontem á noite ter assistido raios a SW a passarem ao lado agora com muito vento, tempo quente, e precipitação dispersa...

O vento sopra e assobia!! Muito tropical mesmo, e á espera que rebente a trovoada por aqui!!

Este tempo é muito manhoso!! Acordei com o som do vento!! quem diria!!


----------



## Stormm (7 Jul 2010 às 08:33)

Está a ficar brutal o tempo, as rajadas estão cada vez mais fortes e as trovoadas aproximam-se!!


----------



## |Ciclone| (7 Jul 2010 às 09:04)

Aqui por Faro rajadas fortes também. Temperatura 26,5ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Jul 2010 às 09:06)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Aqui por Faro rajadas fortes também. Temperatura 26,5ºC



Mas mais nada se passa...


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Jul 2010 às 09:07)

E por aqui isto continua incerto, agora há muito vento não sei desde quando mas parece que estamos num pais tropical e tamos á espera da chegada de um furacão De vez em quando ouvem-se trovões, dois ou três de seguida depois tá muito tempo sem fazer, já não percebo nada disto Só digo, o tempo aqui tá que até mete medo, vento cada vez mais forte e temperatura muito quente digo, 29ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Jul 2010 às 09:14)

TaviraMan disse:


> E por aqui isto continua incerto, agora há muito vento não sei desde quando mas parece que estamos num pais tropical e tamos á espera da chegada de um furacão De vez em quando ouvem-se trovões, dois ou três de seguida depois tá muito tempo sem fazer, já não percebo nada disto Só digo, o tempo aqui tá que até mete medo, vento cada vez mais forte e temperatura muito quente digo, 29ºC.



Sim, muito vento e tempo manhoso... fora do habitual! Quem me dera estar a espera pelo menos de uma TD   mas teremos que aguardar mais la para Set/Nov, quem sabe  ?

Trovões não oiço!!! 

EDIT:Já oiço trovão... o vento está neste momento de meter respeito!!


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jul 2010 às 10:06)

E pronto já passou!!! desfez-se tudo em poeira e reina agora o sol e as altas temperaturas.
Trovoada..? hum... talvez tenha sido um sonho, mas era tão real tipo daqueles sonhos em que acreditamos vivamente que aquilo está a acontecer.
Bom talvez não tenha sido só um sonho, talvez tenha mesmo acontecido...e confirma-se foi verdade acoteceu nesta madrugada/inicio da manhã, uma breve interrupção neste verão que se avizinha animado ou talvez mais parecido a tantos outros.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2010 às 10:57)

Bom dia,

Ontem à noite, antes de  me deitar, não tive oportunidade de acompanhar aqui o fórum, pelo que não me apercebi do que estava a caminho! Mas acordei às 03h30 com o barulho da chuva a bater nas portadas, e dos trovões a estremecer os vidros! Foi uma bela surpresa!!! Tivesse eu visto o fórum e de certeza que tinha ido ter com o Miguel (se ele deixasse! Lol) à praia, para assistir a esta bela noite de trovoada!! Em Silves, durou até às 08h, com alturas mais fracas e outras mais fortes. De realçar o vento, que se fez sentir com intensidade moderada e rajadas bem fortes!!! A precipitação não deu para acumular nada!

Interessante os valores de temperatura registados até agora no Sitio das Fontes:
*Máxima: 28,1ºC à 01h03*
*Minima: 24,3ºC às 08h54*

Edit: entretanto a temperatura chegou agora aos 28,6ºC!


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Jul 2010 às 10:59)

Finalmente o vento agora está mais calmo. As nuvens continuam mas menos densas e o sol já teima em espreitar. Continuamos nos 29ºC. Não vamos perder as esperanças, tou confiante que o dia de hoje ainda é capaz de ser animado lá para o fim da tarde e com este calor


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2010 às 11:34)

Tal como o meu vizinho Stormm disse às 6 h da manhã, fez alguma animação, por aqui, mas as nuvens às 8 h da manhã, tinham mais cara de terem poeira do que outra coisa, a sua cor era alanjarada, aparecia a cor do deserto, talvez, por existir muita poeira na atmosfera, não aconteceu nada mais de extraordinário, para além dos muitos relâmpagos. Por volta, das 8 horas levantou-se um vento fortíssimo, até caixotes de lixo voltaram-se, esta manhã em Olhão muita gente comenta que nunca viram tal coisa na sua vida em pleno mês de Julho.

Agora, neste momento, 30ºC e uma humidade que parece um país qualquer das Caraíbas.

A noite teve uma mínima de 23.8ºC, mais uma subida da temperatura mínima.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2010 às 11:36)

ecobcg era um prazer  fui para a praia era 22h e só sai só sai era 4:30 porque chovia muito com raios a me rasgar o céu por cima da cabeça lol ao todo tirei fotos a uns 50raios mas dignos de mostrar são uns 20 raios, só vou abrir um tópico com as fotos a partir do dia 15/16 infelizmente porque cá não tenho net no portátil


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2010 às 11:51)

Estações que registaram precipitação:

EMAs do IM
0,4mm - Portimão
0,1mm - Faro (aeroporto)
0,1mm - Sagres


Estações do WU:
2,3mm - Almancil
1,8mm - Albufeira
1,3mm - Benafim, Alto Fica
0,8mm - Tavira
0,5mm - Monchique


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jul 2010 às 11:59)

tempestade de areia..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Jul 2010 às 12:00)

Idem, o vento foi forte nestas bandas, muitos galhos, muito lixo e contentores tombados... Vento muito quente!! Por vezes acompanhado por aguaceiros!! Acho que nunca vi uma situação igual em pleno Julho!!

Mas de saborear a bela trovoada a SW daqui, mas que belos raios!! Uma delicia!!

Mas é verdade parece que estamos nas Caraibas...

Este calor humido mata-me


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2010 às 12:07)

miguel disse:


> ecobcg era um prazer  fui para a praia era 22h e só sai só sai era 4:30 porque chovia muito com raios a me rasgar o céu por cima da cabeça lol ao todo tirei fotos a uns 50raios mas dignos de mostrar são uns 20 raios, só vou abrir um tópico com as fotos a partir do dia 15/16 infelizmente porque cá não tenho net no portátil



Se quiseres, arranja-se, por aqui, maneira de te ligares à net! Damos um salto ao Sitio das Fontes e isso resolve-se!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Jul 2010 às 12:15)

ecobcg disse:


> Se quiseres, arranja-se, por aqui, maneira de te ligares à net! Damos um salto ao Sitio das Fontes e isso resolve-se!



Ora uma boa sugestão   Em V.R.S.A. tambem se resolve a questão em 3 tempos  Tens é que fazer mais uns pares de km's !!

De relatar, o céu está completamente branco!!


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2010 às 12:22)

Brunomc disse:


> tempestade de areia..



Pequena versão em modo "Bagdad City" da trovoada de ontem à noite...


----------



## trepkos (7 Jul 2010 às 12:25)

Depois da agitação de à pouco, tudo muito calmo com o sol já a ir espreitando.

Temperatura à volta dos 31 graus e muito abafado.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2010 às 12:31)

Não sei se será o tópico adequado, mas fica aqui a pergunta:
Há por aqui (comunicação social, Universidade) grande "interesse" num relato que houve em Silves sobre o facto de, às 09h, o rio, em Silves, ter descido de nível muito rapidamente (ficando seco), para logo depois ter voltado ao nível normal.

Segundo informações que também chegaram aqui, parece que os marégrafos de Lagos e de Algeciras (em Espanha), têm registado desde ontem à noite, algumas variações pontuais (médias de 50 cm) da maré contrárias à evolução normal dessa mesma maré (ou seja, quando está a encher, pontualmente desce de repente 50cm, retomando logo depois a evolução normal).  Segundo dizem, este facto está a deixar muito curiosos alguns estudiosos sérios nesta matéria, sem saberem bem qual será a causa disto.

Variações intensas de pressão atmosférica (que terão sido registadas muito localmente esta noite), vento, ..., ainda estão à procura de uma hipótese para esta questão!

Alguém que estivesse perto do rio ou do mar reparou nalguma coisa?



*Discussão do fenómeno continua neste tópico:*
 Seicha gigante (tsunami meteorológico) no Algarve


----------



## Stormm (7 Jul 2010 às 12:45)

Depois de uma madrugada bastante animadora e interessante tudo acalmou agora, vento não se sente e o sol já espreita oferecendo-nos uns belos 30ºc aqui na localidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2010 às 12:54)

Ontem, pelas 11:44h, em Évora, o termómetro do carro assim o indicava.







Já perto das 13h, 34,5 ºC a marcar no carro.

A estação do IM em Évora, no aeródromo, já estava com cerca de 36 ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2010 às 14:15)

Estremoz: Céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos pelo meio da manhã. Por volta das 14h00 o vento tornou-se morado, com rajadas, do quadrante leste (enorme quantidade de lixo pelo ar) e o céu começou a limpar.

Por agora a temperatura sobe a um bom ritmo (34,2 ºC)  e a pressão a descer ... 1011 hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2010 às 14:24)

*Mini-tornado em Ferreira do Alentejo*

Um mini-tornado atingiu Odivelas, no concelho de Ferreira do Alentejo, ao início da tarde. Os Bombeiros Voluntários de Ferreira confirmaram ao tvi24.pt que várias explorações agrícolas foram afectadas, com *árvores centenárias arrancadas pela raiz *e alguns telhados completamente levantados pela força do vento. 
No local está já a Protecção Civil, máquina da Câmara Municipal de Ferreira do Alentejo e ainda 12 bombeiros das corporações de Ferreira, Beja e Alvito.

IOL Diário



*Discussão continua aqui:*
 Possível Tornado ou Microburst - Ferreira do Alentejo 7 Julho 2010


----------



## Prof BioGeo (7 Jul 2010 às 14:48)

39.6ºC segundo a EMA da Escola Secundária... Está um vento abafadíssimo... Muito mau mesmo...








[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2010 às 15:15)

Estremoz: às 15h00 a pressão já estava a subir (1012 hPa); temperatura a atingir os 35,1 ºC e vento moderado de leste ... pouca nebulosidade média e alta.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jul 2010 às 15:22)

ta bonito aí para o sul... esperemos que as trovoadas nao provoquem muitos incendios pois com este tempo abafado+ humidade baixa+  vento =  autentica polvora.


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2010 às 15:24)

Prof BioGeo disse:


>



O que é notável é a variação da pressão atmosférica nas últimas 6 horas do dia de ontem 5mb de variação e em Moura. Será que o ecobcg tem dados parecidos, grande variação da pressão atmosférica em pouco tempo no sítio das fontes? 

Isto parece ter sido uma mini-micro-xynthia...


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2010 às 15:44)

Agreste disse:


> O que é notável é a variação da pressão atmosférica nas últimas 6 horas do dia de ontem 5mb de variação e em Moura. Será que o ecobcg tem dados parecidos, grande variação da pressão atmosférica em pouco tempo no sítio das fontes?



Agreste, por aqui a pressão também tem tido uma variações boas (e com uma boa descida à noite):


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2010 às 15:57)

ecobcg disse:


> Agreste, por aqui a pressão também tem tido uma variações boas (e com uma boa descida à noite):



Até desceu mais que em Moura, provavelmente 6mb em 6 horas (entre as 00:00 e as 06:00).

Mas tudo parece encaixar na tal variação súbita da maré.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2010 às 20:39)

Boas, por aqui, céu muito nublado até meio da manhã com trovoada, por volta das 6 h da manhã. A tarde já foi de céu limpo com a poeira com companhia.

Máxima: 31.2ºC
mínima: 23.8ºC
actual: 26.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2010 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,9 ºC (17h57)
Temperatura mínima = 25,2 ºC (07h09)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013

*Mais um dia de intenso calor, sobretudo quando o céu ficou praticamente limpo na parte da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 17,1 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jul 2010 às 09:16)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma noite com minima de 20,2ºC, o dia amanheceu com o céu nublado, muita humidade e alguns pingos de chuva.

Neste momento, estão 21,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes, com 90% de humidade e vento fraco de ESE.

Está fresquito hoje!!!


----------



## sielwolf (8 Jul 2010 às 10:44)

Monchique:
Temperatura actual: 23,3 ºC
Temperatura mínima : 18,9ºC
Humidade relativa: 74 %
Pressao atmosférica: 1016,5 hPa


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Jul 2010 às 15:04)

Boas

Amanheceu com ceu muito nublado parecia que ia chover, depois limpou e até agora nada de especial. Céu limpo, vento fresco de Sudoeste e estão 25ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jul 2010 às 20:02)

Depois da manhã com céu nublado e mais fresquinha, o sol apareceu à tarde, para aquecer um bocadito! A máxima foi registada às 17h53 com *32,4ºC*! 

Neste momento sigo com 29,0ºC, 50% de humidade e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2010 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado de manhã tornando-se limpo à tarde.

Máxima: 28.4ºC
mínima: 21.6ºC

Foi a 7ª noite tropical consecutiva.


----------



## miguel (8 Jul 2010 às 22:41)

Outra noite muito agradável pelo Algarve


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Jul 2010 às 23:01)

Por aqui tambem a noite está boa, estão 25ºC o céu está limpo e não há vento.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2010 às 23:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 35,1 ºC (16h04)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 24,5 ºC (06h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 17,1 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## sielwolf (9 Jul 2010 às 10:14)

Monchique:
Temperatura actual: 25,9 ºC
Temperatura mínima : 19,3ºC
Humidade relativa: 40 %
Pressao atmosférica: 1020,2 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2010 às 15:26)

Estremoz: Notável descida da temperatura mínima de ontem para hoje (de 24,5 ºC para 17,6 ºC); entretanto tem estado a aquecer bastante ... 32,3 ºC neste momento.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jul 2010 às 16:32)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento registo nova máxima do ano, com *37,6ºC*!!
A humidade está nos 29% e o vento está fraco de SW!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jul 2010 às 16:45)

Sempre a subir!!
*38,1ºC* e 22% de humidade neste momento!!!

QUENTE!!!


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Jul 2010 às 18:31)

Boas

Por aqui está muito quente por agora, céu limpo, vento fraco e a temperatura tem estado a subir desde as 16h e está agora nos 30ºC, muito provavelmente a máxima deve ficar por aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2010 às 20:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 30.6ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC
actual: 29.7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2010 às 22:22)

O vento Norte está a fazer a temperatura subir, se continuar a subir ainda vou ter a máxima até à meia-noite, neste momento, 30.4ºC. Tavira vai com 32ºC neste momento. Uma autêntica brasa, tal como eu previ que o vento rodava e o Algarve virava um autêntico forno.


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Jul 2010 às 23:48)

Está um calor autentico aqui com vento quente a soprar moderado de Noroeste ou Norte. Neste momento com 29ºC, espetaculo As temperaturas andam todas malucas!!

Até amanha


----------



## miguel (10 Jul 2010 às 00:30)

mínima em armação de 19,0°C e maxima de 30,2°C já ao final da tarde... dia mais quente por aqui desde que cá estou e esta noite está uma brasa


----------



## frederico (10 Jul 2010 às 01:13)

Destaco que o vento Norte está já a ter o seu efeito na temperatura da água do mar, que depois de ter estado esta tarde a 25ºC na bóia de Faro, já desceu para 24.2ºC. Se o vento Norte/Noroeste se mantiver durante a noite, a temperatura da água do mar continuará a descer. Uns dias de nortada intensa e a água do mar em Faro pode vir para 21 ou 22ºC, ou menos


----------



## sielwolf (10 Jul 2010 às 10:22)

Monchique:
Temperatura actual: 25,7 ºC
Temperatura mínima : 18,9ºC
Humidade relativa: 41 %
Pressao atmosférica: 1019,5 hPa

Temperatura máxima de ontem : 31,8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jul 2010 às 10:26)

Boas, a partir de amanhã estarei a reportar deste tópico, até ao final do mês, estarei a reportar desde o Algarve, Armação de Pêra.


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Jul 2010 às 18:04)

Boas

Calor e mais calor Estão agora 30ºC e a pouco esteve menos. Já tou a ver que lá mais para o começo da noite é de esperar novo aquecimento tal como aconteceu ontem


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2010 às 20:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 33.0ºC
mínima: 21.2ºC
actual: 32.1ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Jul 2010 às 20:22)

Que bafo horrível em Armação de Pêra estão agora 29,1°C e a maxima foi de 32,1°C


----------



## Lightning (10 Jul 2010 às 20:35)

O stormy relata neste momento Vento nulo e 22,8ºC da Lagoa de Santo André.

As temperaturas mínima e máxima registadas nesse local, segundo a mesma fonte  foram de 17,0ºC e 26,0ºC respectivamente.


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Jul 2010 às 23:16)

Atingi a máxima às 22:30, 32ºC dá pra acreditar? O vento é quente quente de Norte como era de prever! Está plenamente tropical Já há muito que não via noites assim tão quentes, parece o 2003


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jul 2010 às 23:42)

V.R.S.A

Vento fraco de N e ceu limpo...

29.5ºC


----------



## Agreste (10 Jul 2010 às 23:54)

Em compensação no mesmo Algarve mas em Aljezur estão 17ºC com vista para a Arrifana e há quem por aqui peça a ajuda de um casaco para sair à rua e estar na esplanada...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Jul 2010 às 02:39)

V.R.S.A.

27.2ºC , Vento de norte a ficar moderado!


----------



## Brunomc (11 Jul 2010 às 13:05)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu pouco nublado *

 *vento fraco *

 *28.5ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2010 às 13:16)

TaviraMan disse:


> Atingi a máxima às 22:30, 32ºC dá pra acreditar? O vento é quente quente de Norte como era de prever! Está plenamente tropical Já há muito que não via noites assim tão quentes, parece o 2003



Noites assim , não parece 2003 mas sim 2004, isso sim, foram noites escaldantes, onde a mínima foi de 32.0ºC.

Por aqui, eram 3 h da manhã e tinha 30ºC, e depois desceu forma repentina, para voltar a subir, novamente.


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2010 às 13:52)

Em Armação a mínima foi de 20,5°C desde dia 1 que me lembre só tive uma mínima não tropical. agora algumas nuvens altas o vento é fraco é faz calor como não podia deixar de ser


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Jul 2010 às 19:41)

boa tarde. Até 6a em Telhado, Monsaraz. Há pouco 37 graus e vento moderado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2010 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas ao início da tarde e claro dia de calor.

Máxima: 31.8ºC
mínima: 23.7ºC
actual: 28.0ºC

Curiosidade: 10ª noite tropical consecutiva, faltam 3 noites para igualar o Julho do ano passado (13 noites tropicais), e nem a meio do mês vamos.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2010 às 00:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = -/-
Temperatura mínima = -/-

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 16,9 ºC (dia 10).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2010 às 00:55)

O carro marcou ontem 35,0 ºC durante a tarde, passada em Gavião, distrito de Portalegre.

Céu geralmente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2010 às 01:23)

Na costa vicentina, o fim-de-semana foi de muito sol, vento em geral fraco e temperaturas muito agradáveis.

Óptimas tanto para a praia, como para percursos a pé e saídas à noite.
É verão, claro está. 

Vila Nova de Mil Fontes, domingo à tarde:


----------



## sielwolf (12 Jul 2010 às 08:35)

Monchique:
Temperatura actual: 18,9 ºC
Temperatura mínima : 15,6ºC
Humidade relativa: 67 %
Pressao atmosférica: 1019,6 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2010 às 10:45)

Às 10 horas, já passámoa a máxima de 28ºC que é prevista para Faro, já marcava 28.3ºC (Faro/Aeroporto), este IM devia ter mais rigor nas suas previsões para o Algarve. Uma máxima de 31ºC ou 32ºC é mais expectável do que uma máxima de 28ºC.

Por aqui, neste momento, sigo com 28.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Jul 2010 às 11:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Às 10 horas, já passámoa a máxima de 28ºC que é prevista para Faro, já marcava 28.3ºC (Faro/Aeroporto), este IM devia ter mais rigor nas suas previsões para o Algarve. Uma máxima de 31ºC ou 32ºC é mais expectável do que uma máxima de 28ºC.
> 
> Por aqui, neste momento, sigo com 28.9ºC e céu limpo.



E já lá vão os 29ºC ...

Antigamente no site IM tinha previsões Sagres / Faro / e Monte Gordo ...
Inflizmente assim já não é!!

Em relação ás temperaturas previstas os modelos tem dificuladade pelo que já reparei com ventos vindos de terra como o caso de Nortadas e NE / E!! 

Mas os 32/33 seriam bem previstos por eles!! 

Devo chegar aos 33 como ontem o que já valia um Alerta Amarelo, mas V.R.S.A. e Alcoutim Já ficam em Marrocos 

Enfim, mais do mesmo!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Jul 2010 às 11:18)

bom dia. Rectifico: não estou em telhado mas sim telheiro, Monsaraz. Há momentos 26 graus e vento moderado. A noite foi extremamente amena e contrastou claramente com a anterior em Idanha A Nova.


----------



## stormy (12 Jul 2010 às 11:26)

Boas
Ontem pela Lagoa de Santo André, min. de 17.0º e max. de 25.2º, num dia solarengo de vento fraco de NE rodando para WNW e tornando-se moderado pela tarde.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jul 2010 às 12:46)

Boa tarde !
Passei aqui pela net do parque de campismo da Armação de Pera para ver previsões e reportar claro !

Ora bem, ontem foi um dia de céu pouco nublado, por vezes encoberto por nuvens altas, mas sempre calor .

Hoje céu limpo, calor ( 31ºC).

Fico cá até ao fim do mes.

Depois de amanhã volto á net do campismo.

Até amanhã.


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Jul 2010 às 14:44)

Boas

Mais outro dia semelhante a ontem, às 13:00 já atingiu 30ºC mas agora estão 28ºC. Algum calor mas o vento de SW quando vem sempre arrefece um pouco, o pior é ao começo da noite por volta das 8 e tal


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Jul 2010 às 19:29)

Às 17:00 tavam 29ºC, agora 34ºC Grande salto


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2010 às 21:25)

Se eu fosse o IM escondia-me hoje com uma máxima de 28ºC prevista, a máxima foi de 34.1ºC, alerta amarelo nenhum, erraram 6ºC na previsão que é feita no dia. Depois é ouvir os comentários na rua, na rádio, como é possível preverem 28ºC e às 10 horas já a máxima foi alcançada.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor abrasador.

Máxima: 34.5ºC
mínima: 21.2ºC
actual: 27.2ºC


----------



## trovoadas (12 Jul 2010 às 21:31)

Também reporto essa subida de temperatura abismal na zona litoral mais propriamente na região de faro. Cheguei a faro por volta das 3 da tarde com um fresco espetacular, estava-se mesmo bem na rua e o vento de sudoeste. Não sei precisar mas deviam estar uns 26 graus a essa hora por Faro. Entretanto tive dento de um edificio com ar condiconado até às 19 e quando saí tava insuportável na rua, trintas e tais pra cima!!! Nessa altura o vento já tinha virado para noroeste, ou seja, o vento empurrou a massa de ar quente do interior para o litoral. Ao regressar à minha base em loulé (interior) já se notava um ambiente fresco. Houve uma clara inversão térmica entre estes dois locais, parecia que dava para respirar a barreira entre o quente e o frio(fresco) a meio caminho entre Faro e Loulé.
Por agora permanece fresco está portanto uma bela noite para abrir as janelas e refrescar a casa.


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Jul 2010 às 23:38)

A noite está mais fresca que as outras vezes, 24ºC e vento moderado de Norte. Desta enganou-me


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2010 às 00:48)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 30,4 ºC (16h29)
Temperatura mínima = 16,1 ºC (05h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = *16,1 ºC* (dia 12).


----------



## sielwolf (13 Jul 2010 às 07:59)

Monchique:
Temperatura actual: 15,7 ºC
Temperatura mínima : 15,4ºC
Humidade relativa: *95 %*
Pressao atmosférica: 1017,9 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2010 às 20:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.De realçar só o facto de não ter uma noite tropical depois de 11 noites tropicais consecutivas, mas 6ª feira elas regressam com um aumento das temperaturas.

Máxima: 30.9ºC
mínima: 17.9ºC
actual: 29.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2010 às 23:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,8 ºC (17h19)
Temperatura mínima = 16,0 ºC (04h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = *16,0 ºC* (dia 13).


----------



## sielwolf (14 Jul 2010 às 07:53)

Monchique:
Temperatura actual: 15,6 ºC
Temperatura mínima : 15ºC
Humidade relativa: 87 %
Pressao atmosférica: 1016,5 hPa


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jul 2010 às 10:23)

Dias quentes, noites frescas, por cá, a Armação de Pera.
As noites têm sido ventosas e frescas.
Por outro lado, os dias são bastantes quentes e abafados.
Neste momento já vou com 25ºC, mas que parece ser mais, está abafado.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2010 às 23:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,6 ºC (15h47)
Temperatura mínima = 15,6 ºC (06h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima =* 15,6 ºC* (dia 14).


----------



## amando96 (15 Jul 2010 às 01:12)

Tem estado fresco de noite, de momento 15.5ºC
Já está assim há 3 dias, antes disso sempre acima dos 20ºC, normalmente 25ºC de noite.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2010 às 22:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 28.8ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC
actual: 23.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2010 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,1 ºC (16h50)
Temperatura mínima = 12,3 ºC (05h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013

*Hoje destaque para a descida acentuada da temperatura mínima.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = *12,3 ºC* (dia 15).


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jul 2010 às 10:21)

Boas...
Por cá (Armação de Perã) dias quentes, noites frias.
Hoje parece ser um dia mais quente, ontem a esta hora ia nos 22ºC, e hoje já vai nos 25ºC.
Céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jul 2010 às 13:20)

Boas,

V.R.S.A.

Ceu limpo, sensação termica agradavel, e segundo a EMA de Castro Marim está como eu ás escuras  

Vento fraco de N a rodar talvez para SW!


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2010 às 15:43)

http://www.publico.pt/20Anos/20Historias/Beja


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2010 às 16:51)

Estremoz: Temperatura mínima = 13,4 ºC; Temperatura actual = 31,0 ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Jul 2010 às 17:36)

E na Altura em Castro Marim a nortada continua durante a Noite boa parte da manha rudando depois para SW. Maxima de 30 graus enquando o vento parou de Norte e não comecou a suprar de SW por volta das 11 da manha...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2010 às 19:59)

Boas, por aqui, um dia de calor abrasador ao final da tarde e céu limpo, em que a temperatura disparou cerca de 7ºC em apenas meia hora para isso bastou uma mudança de vento de sudoeste para norte.

Máxima: 35.2ºC (máxima do ano)
mínima: 17.9ºC
actual: 33.1ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (16 Jul 2010 às 22:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, um dia de calor abrasador ao final da tarde e céu limpo, em que a temperatura disparou cerca de 7ºC em apenas meia hora para isso bastou uma mudança de vento de sudoeste para norte.
> 
> Máxima: 35.2ºC (máxima do ano)
> mínima: 17.9ºC
> actual: 33.1ºC



Boas

Aqui a temperatura tambem subiu de forma abrupta tal como dizes e aqui foi entre as 18:00 e as 19:00. Tavam 29ºC, passou para 35ºCMesmo brutal.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jul 2010 às 10:03)

O teste de temperatura continua até porque a máxima para hoje em Faro são 36ºC. Vamos ver como decorre o periodo de tempo entre as 18 e as 20 horas...


----------



## sielwolf (17 Jul 2010 às 10:18)

Monchique:
Temperatura actual: 22,9 ºC
Temperatura mínima : 16,4ºC
Humidade relativa: 44 %
Pressao atmosférica: 1020,2 hPa


----------



## Agreste (17 Jul 2010 às 11:21)

Enquanto a fornalha Alentejana começa agora a arrancar o litoral do Algarve apresenta uns respeitáveis 27ºC às 10h da manhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2010 às 12:44)

Depois de mais uma noite tropical, o dia segue com 29ºC e máxima prevista de 36ºC, finalmente o IM coloca uma previsão correcta e com o alerta amarelo accionado. A continuar assim, vamos seguramente ter uma anomalia a rondar os 2ºC ou mais, em relação à média neste mês.







Se a anomalia é de +1.38ºC e sabendo que a 2ª quinzena de Junho foi abaixo da média e que a 2ªquinzena de Julho prespectiva ser acima da média, seguramente o mês de Julho irá ter uma anomalia de 2ºC ou mais.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jul 2010 às 16:30)

V.R.S.A.

Max de 34.2ºC até agora, sigo com 30ºC ... Vento fraco de S!

Ceu limpo!!  Mais do mesmo


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2010 às 20:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 33.6ºC
mínima: 22.3ºC
actual: 32.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2010 às 02:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depois de mais uma noite tropical, o dia segue com 29ºC e máxima prevista de 36ºC, finalmente o IM coloca uma previsão correcta e com o alerta amarelo accionado.



O vento não chegou a rodar para norte, e o resultado disso foi uma máxima de 30,7ºC em Faro.


----------



## sielwolf (18 Jul 2010 às 10:09)

Monchique:
Temperatura actual: 27,4 ºC
Temperatura mínima : 20,2ºC
Humidade relativa: 35 %
Pressao atmosférica: 1019,2 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2010 às 12:57)

AnDré disse:


> O vento não chegou a rodar para norte, e o resultado disso foi uma máxima de 30,7ºC em Faro.



Sim, não passou dos 30.7ºC, mas aqui onde eu moro, o vento rodou para Noroeste e ainda subiu mais 3ºC do que em Faro, mas a previsão nunca devia ser feita só com base na estação Faro/Aeroporto, porque a estação Faro/Aeroporto não reflecte o que se passa no resto do algarve litoral, o aeroporto está dentro da Ria Formosa, logo tem muito mais influência oceânica que o resto do Algarve.  Tavira teve 35ºC, eu tive 33.6ºC e tenho o mar a 1 km. Por isso, a previsão de 36ºC não foi assim tão errada e o aviso amarelo esteve bem accionado, então na referência só colocavam a cidade de Faro em aviso amarelo e não o distrito de Faro. Mais errado, é quando eles colocam máximas que às 10 horas da manhã já foram ultrapassadas, e isso não é assim tão raro acontecer, depois é ouvir as rádios do Algarve ou mesmo as nacionais a rirem-se das previsões.

Neste momento, sigo com 28.1ºC e céu limpo, depois de ter uma máxima de 29.0ºC às 10 horas.


----------



## Gato Preto (18 Jul 2010 às 16:42)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento por terras de Serpa.
Estão 37,4ºC em Vila Nova de São Bento. O vento é tão quente que dá sensação de queimar.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2010 às 21:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 35,7 ºC (15h32)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jul 2010 às 21:57)

V.R.S.A.

Max de 32.0ºC

Neste momento: 28.0Cº

Sem nuvens nem brisa! Um cheirinho a Levante!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2010 às 22:58)

]ToRnAdO[;220681 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Max de 32.0ºC
> 
> ...



Esta tarde, já tivemos ondulação de Levante, aí quase na tua terra às 16h30m o carro marcava 32.5ºC, na zona da praia verde.
Por aqui, em Olhão, céu limpo e calor. 

Máxima: 30.1ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC
actual: 22.5ºC

*Atenção, amanhã o índice UV para o Algarve é de 11 (nível extremo) entre 11 horas e as 16 horas.*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jul 2010 às 12:48)

V.R.S.A.

á 20 minutos atrás 34.1ºC , muito calor logo para abrir a pestana!!

Sem vento, e ceu limpo!

Levante!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2010 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 19.4ºC
actual: 28.4ºC

Faro atingiu os 34.6ºC com vento de Oeste.  Tavira teve 32.7ºC e já vai com 27.8ºC, estranho hoje as máximas numa faixa de 30 kms.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jul 2010 às 21:33)

E cá está novamente o ventinho de Norte... A chegar quentinho a subir novamente a temperatura para os 30º C.

Em Altura. Algarve


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jul 2010 às 21:45)

Boa noite,

Têm estado uns dias bem quentes por aqui!
Hoje a máxima foi de *37,4ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, com vento fraco a moderado e predominando de NW.

Neste momento sigo com 24,1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2010 às 23:20)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,8 ºC (16h56)
Temperatura mínima = 18,3 ºC (05h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013

*Aqui acontece o inverso: sempre que o vento roda para norte há uma moderada descida da temperatura. Foi o que aconteceu hoje. Esta noite já vai ser mais fresca.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## TaviraMan (19 Jul 2010 às 23:26)

Boa noite

Mais outro dia de calor, a máxima chegou aos 35ºC por volta das 19:30 Por agora 28ºC e vento moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2010 às 20:01)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de calor abrasador.

Máxima: 33.9ºC
mínima: 19.7ºC
actual: 30.7ºC

Irra já estou farto do vento de Noroeste e do calor.


----------



## TaviraMan (20 Jul 2010 às 20:42)

Boa tarde

Por aqui tambem calor mas o pior já passou A máxima ficou-se pelos 34ºC entre as 17 e as 18h, até agora está sempre a descer, estão agora 27ºC Vams lá ver se o vento não me troca isto


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2010 às 21:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,8 ºC (16h10)
Temperatura mínima = 14,7 ºC (06h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009

*Hoje o dia foi marcado pelo muito vento. Temperaturas relativamente amenas para esta época do ano.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2010 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado. Aumento da temperatura ao fim da tarde. A temperatura passou dos 25.4ºC para 29.4ºC em 30 minutos.

Máxima: 29.4ºC
mínima: 19.8ºC
actual: 28.9ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Jul 2010 às 20:45)

Boa tarde

Começou o dia com algumas nuvens de manha, de tarde foi céu limpo. Em geral notou-se mais fresco que ontem, mas ainda assim às 19:00 tavam 27ºC e agora 31ºC 

A pressão tem descido ao longo do dia, estão agora 1009 mb.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2010 às 21:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,2 ºC (14h57)
Temperatura mínima = 18,2 ºC (01h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## sielwolf (22 Jul 2010 às 10:46)

Monchique:

Temperatura actual: 19,9 ºC
Temperatura mínima : 14C
Humidade relativa: 62 %
Pressao atmosférica: 1015,5 hPa


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Jul 2010 às 18:02)

Bom por aqui pela Manta Rota e Altura um dia mais ou menos como o de ontem mas sem nuvens... A nortada já mais fraca e o levante a preparar-se para chegar no fim de semana.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Jul 2010 às 18:41)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui max de 28.2ºC e com algumas oscilações! neste momento reporto 27.3ºC a subir!!

Vento de NW por vezes e de modo fraco e sem nuvens neste momento!

MALDITOS MOSQUITOS QUE SÃO AOS MILHARES 

Cada vez mais e mais!!! desde ontem!! não se aguenta!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2010 às 20:50)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais fresco.

Máxima: 27.8ºC
mínima: 19.4ºC
actual: 25.1ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jul 2010 às 18:42)

V.R.S.A.

Boas, neste momento 29.1ºC e maxima de 30.4ºC ...

Sem vento, mas a nortada a sentir-se bem durante as noites!

Apesar de ontem dar o 'alerta vermelho' do mosquito hoje baixou para Amarelo ... ainda tão chatos mas com menor numero!

Se entrar esta noite o Levante pode ser que o aumente!! Muito impossivel estar em qualquer lado, eram milhares e insuportaveis!!! 

Dias calmos e sem nuvens ou quase poucas!! Tudo normalissimo para a época em termos meteorologicos e nao em mosquitoides!


----------



## Teles (23 Jul 2010 às 19:18)

Caro Tornado , já vi que anda atrapalhado com tanto mosquito por isso que tal adquirir um Fly-Goodbye Bug Vacuum Gun:




http://sozinhocomigo.wordpress.com/2009/11/21/pistola-mata-mosca-desperte-seus-instintos-primitivos/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jul 2010 às 19:21)

Teles disse:


> Caro Tornado , já vi que anda atrapalhado com tanto mosquito por isso que tal adquirir um Fly-Goodbye Bug Vacuum Gun:





Prefiro uma caçadeira, pois os chumbos se espalham!!

É demais... e todos se queixam na faixa V.R.S.A./Castro Marim/Mte Gordo...

Os tectos ficam negros... quase uma praga... e os gajos sao minusculos...

Sei lá que doenças trazem...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2010 às 20:52)

]ToRnAdO[;221352 disse:
			
		

> Prefiro uma caçadeira, pois os chumbos se espalham!!
> 
> É demais... e todos se queixam na faixa V.R.S.A./Castro Marim/Mte Gordo...
> 
> ...



Amigo Tornado mete uma vasilha com vinagre eles fogem, ou então apanha-os e manda eles para Espanha. Com caçadeira é fixe, ficas é com o tecto todo furado.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 28.8ºC
mínima: 19.0ºC
actual: 26.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2010 às 23:22)

Alandroal: temperatura hoje entre a mínima de 15,5 ºC e a máxima de 35,5 ºC (Termómetro Tronic à sombra); neste momento estão 25,5 ºC.

 *Tornado*: Mosquitos - Controle de Mosquitos! Como fazer no FazFacil


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Jul 2010 às 23:33)

]ToRnAdO[;221352 disse:
			
		

> Prefiro uma caçadeira, pois os chumbos se espalham!!
> 
> É demais... e todos se queixam na faixa V.R.S.A./Castro Marim/Mte Gordo...
> 
> ...



Eu que sou da mesma zono do Tornado confirmo exactamento o que ele esta a dizer. Eu cheguei agora a casa, tava de cafe e não se podia estar. Parece chuva!! Temos de estar sempre a mexer-nos para eles não pegarem.


----------



## TaviraMan (24 Jul 2010 às 11:50)

Boas

Por aqui estão 30ºC e vento de Leste. O céu anda com uma cor esquisita.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2010 às 11:56)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por aqui estão 30ºC e vento de Leste. O céu anda com uma cor esquisita.



Esta poeira é escura hoje, o céu não está esbranquiçado mas sim escuro.
Neste momento, vento de leste e 30.4ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jul 2010 às 12:27)

E ca tão agora 30º com o levante a chegar em forte!!


----------



## frederico (24 Jul 2010 às 13:19)

Ainda não há muito tempo a bóia de Faro marcava 18.8ºC, impressionante a descida da temperatura da água do mar impulsionada pelos ventos de quadrante norte... há uma ou duas semanas atrás a bóia de Faro andou perto dos 26ºC. 

Gil, como anda a água aí pela Manta Rota? 

Consta que hoje abre um novo beach club aí na praia. Golden Beach Club. A Manta Rota está a ficar a praia da moda.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jul 2010 às 14:23)

V.R.S.A.

Tempo abafado de Levante, muito calor e sensação termica perto do horrivel!!

Ceu encontra-se branco, com algumas nuvens a preverem instabilidade...



Hoje os mosquitos já são menos mas vamos lá ver á noite!!


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jul 2010 às 14:42)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por aqui estão 30ºC e vento de Leste. O céu anda com uma cor esquisita.



O mesmo por cá.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jul 2010 às 14:44)

andres disse:


> O mesmo por cá.



Tenho mais 3ºC certos em cima!!


Acabadinhos de fazer!


----------



## amando96 (24 Jul 2010 às 14:49)

Por aqui estava mesmo branco, agora está um azul esbranquiçado.
Mas nunca esteve escuro


----------



## David sf (24 Jul 2010 às 17:14)

Amareleja já passou dos 40.


----------



## meteo (24 Jul 2010 às 17:26)

Já em Sagres,vento inexistente/fraco e bastante calor!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jul 2010 às 17:53)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui o bafo continua 32.4ºC

Ceu esbranquiçado, e a presença de cirrus e estratos no ceu... sem vento!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2010 às 19:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com cor esbranquiçado.

Máxima: 31.7ºC
mínima: 19.4ºC
actual: 28.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2010 às 21:57)

Alandroal: temperatura hoje entre os 22 ºC e os 40 ºC; agora o TRONIC vai marcando 30 ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (25 Jul 2010 às 00:12)

Boa noite

Tudo calmo por aqui, neste momento 24ºC que mais parecem trinta À luz da Lua veem-se alguns altocumulos a sul.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2010 às 00:13)

O stormy relata um dia com vento de Leste, que rodou progressivamente para SO, na Lagoa de Santo André. 

Mínima de 19,2 ºC e máxima de 28,0 ºC. Reportava 21,9 ºC pelas 23:32h, no mesmo local.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Jul 2010 às 12:38)

E por aqui na Manta Rota o Levante continua!! Estão 30.5 graus


----------



## belem (25 Jul 2010 às 13:17)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O stormy relata um dia com vento de Leste, que rodou progressivamente para SO, na Lagoa de Santo André.
> 
> Mínima de 19,2 ºC e máxima de 28,0 ºC. Reportava 21,9 ºC pelas 23:32h, no mesmo local.



Realmente essa região tem boas variações de local para local.
Estive ontem em Melides e estava um calor enorme ( em torno dos 35ºc, pelo menos). Eram umas 23h e ainda estava um bom calor na rua, com um vento seco e quente a soprar.
Talvez esteja relacionado com a disposição do relevo, que está paralelo à costa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2010 às 13:45)

Boas, por aqui, a temperatura está estagnada desde das 11 horas nos 30ºC.


----------



## meteo (25 Jul 2010 às 19:07)

Sagres nem parece Sagres!
Com bastante calor,vento inexistente e dias magnificos para praia..


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2010 às 21:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 37,4 ºC (16h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 30,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2010 às 22:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 30.6ºC
mínima: 20.5ºC
actual: 25.4ºC

De salientar, a temperatura que registei em Tavira às 20 horas cerca de 33ºC, passando da Luz de Tavira em direcção a Olhão a temperatura desceu cerca de 5ºC para os 28ºC, medidos no carro. Fui verificar se Tavira às 20 horas tinha 33ºC e o Centro de Ciência Viva de Tavira tinha 32.9ºC, mais fiável que isto é impossível Neste momento, Tavira tem mais 6ºC do que eu, impressionante como uma distância de 20 kms faz uma diferença abismal da temperatura.


----------



## TaviraMan (25 Jul 2010 às 22:27)

Boas

Por aqui muito calor durante o dia e assim segue, a máxima foi de 30ºC entre as 11 e as 14h e agora sigo com 28ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2010 às 23:08)

Neste momento, a temperatura sobe como não houvesse amanhã, se há bocado tinha 25.4ºC, neste momento, sigo com 28.6ºC e com tendência a subir mais.  Será que vou ter uma nova máxima antes da meia-noite?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Jul 2010 às 23:12)

A passar uns dias em Cabanas de Tavira, de facto há a salientar o calor imenso... Claro que não é tanto como no Alentejo, mas apetecia-me mesmo um tempo mais fresco... Mas enfim, nada se pode fazer...


----------



## stormy (26 Jul 2010 às 01:49)

belem disse:


> Realmente essa região tem boas variações de local para local.
> Estive ontem em Melides e estava um calor enorme ( em torno dos 35ºc, pelo menos). Eram umas 23h e ainda estava um bom calor na rua, com um vento seco e quente a soprar.
> Talvez esteja relacionado com a disposição do relevo, que está paralelo à costa.



Sim
De facto ao caminhar-mos para leste, subindo a serra de grandola, as temperaturas maximas, no verão, tendem a subir muito, especialmente nos primeiros 4-8km, sendo que de Santiago do Caçem ou de Grândola para leste rapidamente se estabilizam em torno dos valores tipicos para o Alentejo.
No inverno, ou com as minimas, passa-se o mesmo, ao caminhares para Leste os valores tendem a descer, mas desta vez o maior gradiente verifica-se logo ao passar para a vertente leste da serra de grandola, sendo que a este de grandola-alcacer, as temperaturas voltam a estabilizar em torno dos valores que occorrem no resto da planicie.

Muitas vezes, no inverno, o ar maritimo ao vir para terra arrefece e condensa-se nos vales gerando nevoeiros baixos, já no verão a brisa fresca tende a descaracterizar-se logo a uns 4km da costa, tornando-se num fluxo de ar quente.

Hoje o dia por Santo andré foi de sol e céu limpo, com vento de NE, rodando para SSW durante a tarde, a máxima foi de 27.8º e a minima de 17.2º.
De realçar o regime de brisa de S/SW tal como em setubal, devido a um vortice de niveis baixos que tende a formar-se na baia de setubal e que desvia a brisa para o quadrante sul no litoral a norte de Sines/São torpes


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2010 às 08:00)

*Às 06h00:*


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jul 2010 às 09:22)

Bom dia,

Depois de um fim-de-semana excelente para a praia, o dia hoje amanheceu bem quente, prometendo um dia tórrido por aqui (aliás, conforme anunciado para todo o país para os próximos dias).

Neste momento já se registam 29,8ºC no Sitio das Fontes e vento fraco de E.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto do dia!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2010 às 11:24)

Boas, por aqui, está um vento algo fresco. A temperatura está estagnada há mais de uma hora nos 28.6ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (26 Jul 2010 às 16:50)

Boas

Calor e mais calor Depois de uma noite insuportavel em que a temperatura se manteve constante nos 28ºC, um dia para torrar, neste momento 34ºC. Saliento que estou em Sto Estevão e não Tavira que marca 28ºC, em certos dias existe uma diferença brutal como hoje, deve ser por estar mais para o interior ou do vento


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2010 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Máxima: 29.9ºC
mínima: 21.9ºC
actual: 27.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2010 às 21:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,7 ºC (16h35)
Temperatura mínima = 23,4 ºC (06h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 30,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008

*O vento moderado de leste, com rajadas até ao meio da tarde, fez que hoje estivesse menos calor que ontem.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## meteo (27 Jul 2010 às 01:12)

Boa noite pessoal do Seguimento Sul!! 


Em Sagres,esteve calor,temperatura máxima entre os 32/33 ºC.O vento foi fraco,excepto de manha onde foi moderado. De realçar a temperatura por volta das 20:00 que ainda era alta,de 28ºC. Baixissima a comparar com o pais quase todo,mas para Sagres é alta. 
Vamos lá ver se não se torna vaga de calor aqui em Sagres.O que pode estragar essa vaga de calor será o dia de amanhã onde vai estar forte lestada,e que talvez faça diminuir as temperaturas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Jul 2010 às 01:26)

V.R.S.A

Boas, por aqui 80%HR , Temp 27.0ºC, e a entrar neblusidade de sul! 

Segundo as imagens de satélite anda ali qualquer coisa a mexer na costa sul


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Jul 2010 às 02:39)

Boas, parece que há CB´s a quererem  explodir a sul de Faro!!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2010 às 08:45)

Estremoz: Hoje o dia promete ser bem mais quente que ontem. Não há vento (ontem era moderado com rajadas) e a temperatura mínima foi de uns escaldantes 25,8 ºC (06h28) ...


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2010 às 09:05)

Estão a cair algumas pingas na zona de Faro. Há alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos por aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2010 às 09:07)

Agreste disse:


> Estão a cair algumas pingas na zona de Faro. Há alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos por aqui.



Finalmente uma noticia fresca


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jul 2010 às 09:16)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a minima foi de 20,7ºC no Sitio das Fontes e neste momento segue com 28,6ºC. O dia amanheceu com alguma nebulosidade no céu e já cairam uns quantos pingos por aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jul 2010 às 09:49)

Neste momento por cá está a pingar .


----------



## TaviraMan (27 Jul 2010 às 11:10)

Bom dia

Por aqui está calor, 30ºC e umas nuvens de base elevada a Norte e aqui por cima que parecem indicar trovoadas


----------



## stormy (27 Jul 2010 às 11:18)

TaviraMan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por aqui está calor, 30ºC e umas nuvens de base elevada a Norte e aqui por cima que parecem indicar trovoadas



Sim...pode ser que a ULL a SW cause algumas linhas de forçamento vertical com trovoadas pouco frequentes e dispersas no sul...digamos que a sul dos 38ºN
O problema é o ar muito seco vindo de leste/NE..( dai as bases altas)


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2010 às 11:25)

O IM prevê a possibilidade de aguaceiros para a tarde no Algarve, e o resto da semana com a continuação da nebulosidade. Neste momento, o sol já vai espreitando, onde de manhã ainda caíram alguns pingos de chuva. Neste momento, estão 29.3ºC e vento moderado por vezes forte de leste.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jul 2010 às 13:13)

Por aqui o termómetro vai marcando 31,1ºC, e o vento faz-se sentir moderado a forte, com uma rajada máxima de 54,7km/h registada até agora.

Ainda há pouco, sem nuvens por cima, cairam uns pingos grossos por aqui.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Jul 2010 às 14:24)

Boas,

A primeira célula rebentou a SW de Sagres... Elas andam ai 

é um segundo sinal de insbilidade na costa sul visto ontem não se terem desenvolvido...







Fonte: http://www.sat24.com/mo


Por V.R.S.A.

Calor, Vento fraco de SE, 32.1ºC , ceu esbranquiçado e por vezes com algumas nuvens... tanto aparecem como desaparecem...


----------



## meteo (27 Jul 2010 às 14:34)

Boa tarde!


Em Sagres vento moderado de Leste,no entanto um vento muito quente. 
Há nuvens no céu que mostram alguma convecção.


----------



## viton (27 Jul 2010 às 14:59)

Ja ao meio dia tinha reparado que se tavam a formar trovoadas nessa zona, mas duvido que chegue alguma coisa, pois nao existe previsao para tal


----------



## TaviraMan (27 Jul 2010 às 16:27)

Por aqui estamos com 35ºC e algumas nuvens médias de convecção a Noroeste daqui. Já estou a seguir essas celulas pelo Sat, a sua circulação tá dificil de entender, vamos lá a ver se lá para a noite elas dão entrada


----------



## amando96 (27 Jul 2010 às 18:00)

TaviraMan disse:


> Por aqui estamos com 35ºC e algumas nuvens médias de convecção a Noroeste daqui. Já estou a seguir essas celulas pelo Sat, a sua circulação tá dificil de entender, vamos lá a ver se lá para a noite elas dão entrada



Parece que vão embora para alto mar 

Ou será que dão meia volta? quase parece que estão a descrever um circulo, ver onde o vento as leva...


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 18:28)

Bastantes descargas... no mar...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2010 às 20:10)

Alentejo, esta tarde ...


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2010 às 20:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Alentejo, esta tarde ...



Foi um cenário desses que encontrei de manhã quando saí de casa pelas 8:30 e começou a pingar...


----------



## meteo (27 Jul 2010 às 20:12)

:





AnDré disse:


> Bastantes descargas... no mar...



Vou agora ao Cabo de S.Vicente,na ponta de Sagres,ver se vejo alguma coisa.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2010 às 20:15)

Parece claramente a enfraquecer todo esse núcleo convectivo com o fim da tarde...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2010 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado no começo da manhã onde caíram algumas pingas, neste momento céu pouco nublado mas com muita nebulosidade a norte.

Máxima: 30.8ºC
mínima: 22.9ºC
actual: 27.1ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (27 Jul 2010 às 22:23)

Nao desanimar! Agora comecei a ver no sat que se formou alguma coisa a Nordeste daqui Parece que se desloca para Norte e deixa algo atrás. Em marrocos tb parece que vem aí qualquer coisa.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Jul 2010 às 22:26)

Mas o nucleo de Marrocos é complicado chegar aqui com actividade.. A não ser que seja fortemente alimentado por calor vindo de Sul... Será?... Não me parece... Bahh


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2010 às 22:27)

A AEMET tem apenas alerta de vento na província de Cádiz mas devido ao Levante... Pode ser que caia qualquer coisa...


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jul 2010 às 22:39)

De volta a casa, não podia deixar de colocar umas fotos das condições meteorológicas por lá : 
















Estas já em Alcacér do Sal  :


----------



## meteo (27 Jul 2010 às 22:52)

Agreste disse:


> Parece claramente a enfraquecer todo esse núcleo convectivo com o fim da tarde...



Foi isso mesmo que aconteceu.A vista no Cabo de S.Vicente para Sudoeste era de grandes Torres já em fase terminal.Devem ter sido aquelas imponentes torres que levaram ao festival no mar. Teve perto a trovoada.


----------



## Agreste (28 Jul 2010 às 10:31)

Novamente o céu povoado de altocumulus castellanus. No sat24 já se nota algum renascimento das trovoadas de ontem...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2010 às 10:36)

Pois parece que se está a formar ai qualquer coisa no algarve


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jul 2010 às 10:59)

Bom dia,

Confirmo que por aqui estão a "tentar" nascer umas células a Norte de Lagoa! Já ouvi um trovão ao longe há cerca de 2 minutos! E vão caindo umas pingas dispersas!

De resto, a noite foi tropical, com uma minima de 22,3ºC, seguindo neste momento com 28,6ºC! O vento está fraco a moderado de ESE!


----------



## TaviraMan (28 Jul 2010 às 11:39)

Boas

Bruta célula na direcção de Faro Já ouvi trovões e parece que vem para cá. Neste momento 30ºC.


----------



## amando96 (28 Jul 2010 às 12:01)

Em almancil houvi dizer que chove moderadamente, de forma intermitente, por aqui já oiço o que me parece ser trovoadas á distancia, mas não tenho acerteza se não é só vento.
edit: sem duvida que não é vento... já houvi umas 7 trovoadas, há bastantes!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2010 às 12:01)

Em Olhão, há cerca de 10 minutos caiu uma chuvada que demorou cerca de 1 minuto junto aos mercados, mas onde eu moro nem pinga, mas deixou o meu carro todo sujo. e trovoada. Se em Olhão choveu e bem imagino em Faro com a escuridão que estava nessa direcção.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jul 2010 às 12:08)

Neste momento aproximam-se 2 células bem carregadas, vindas de S/SE de Lagoa! Já troveja ao longe!


----------



## |Ciclone| (28 Jul 2010 às 12:08)

Boas, aqui por Faro estou a ouvir trovões à quase uma hora  Chuva é que ainda nada...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2010 às 12:20)

Quarteira: céu nublado, aguaceiros e trovoada dispersa desde as 12h00

A temperatura baixou de 31 ºC para os 28 ºC; mínima de 24 ºC.

EDIT: Chove de forma moderada neste momento.


----------



## TaviraMan (28 Jul 2010 às 13:46)

Ainda a pouco passou uma nuvem que deixou um aguaceiro fraco e assim parece continuar. É incrivel esta chuva com este calor todo e o cheiro a terra molhada Agora 32ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jul 2010 às 13:55)

Estive em Silves às 12h15 e o meu pluviómetro lá de casa acusava 0,5mm! Entretanto, aproximava-se novo aguaceiro, que deve ter deixado mais qualquer coisa!

No Sitio das Fontes não aculmuou nada até agora, embora também tenha chovido em Lagoa, o suficiente para molhar a estrada!

Parece que os trópicos vieram até cá!!! Trovoada (esta foi fraquinha!), aguaceiros e temperatura nos 32ºC!


----------



## meteo (28 Jul 2010 às 15:56)

Em Sagres céu limpo e muito calor. Vento praticamente nulo.Talvez o dia mais quente desde que cá estou.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Jul 2010 às 16:57)

Algumas imagens dos Aguaceiros que deixaram as suas pingas pela hora de Almoço aqui no sotavento Algarvio:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2010 às 17:23)

Das estações amadoras do WU, acho que apenas duas registaram precipitação:
3,05mm em Almancil
0,51mm em Albufeira

Em Portimão, a EMA do IM registou 0,6mm.


----------



## TaviraMan (28 Jul 2010 às 17:29)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Algumas imagens dos Aguaceiros que deixaram as suas pingas pela hora de Almoço aqui no sotavento Algarvio:



Pois, é o que eu chamo as tais nuvens de trovoada sem pés nem cabeça Por agora 33ºC e pode-se dizer que está céu limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2010 às 22:31)

Boas, por aqui, tarde de muito calor.

Máxima: 32.9ºC
mínima: 22.5ºC
actual: 25.4ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jul 2010 às 06:57)

V.R.S.A.

Bons dias,

Por aqui ja conto com 27.1ºC a subir e ceu limpo e nem uma brisa!

Ontem as pingas que ocorreram por aqui foi só para sujar carros de poeirada


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jul 2010 às 16:44)

Boa tarde,

O dia hoje está bem mais quente que os últimos dias!! A máxima registada às 15h09 foi de *37,1ºC!* no Sitio das Fontes.

Por agora sigo com *35,5ºC*, vento moderado de W e 33% de humidade!!


----------



## meteo (29 Jul 2010 às 19:22)

Boas!


Em Sagres mais um bom dia de praia,sem nortada e calor. As temperaturas máximas nestes dias teem andado á volta dos 30 graus,um pouco menos ou um pouco mais...Aqui não se sentiu a vaga de calor,mas foram 6 dias sem nortada e excelente para praia.
Interessante foi o aumento da temperatura da água do mar,de Terça para Quarta...Até Quarta a água estava bem fria,a fazer lembrar o mar do Litoral Centro.Quarta,com a ajuda de vários dias seguidos de lestada a temperatura da água do mar tornou-se muito apetecivel,quase de certeza acima dos 20ºC.

Amanha chega a nortada,e fica até Segunda-Feira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2010 às 21:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 29.4ºC
mínima: 23.0ºC
actual: 27.1ºC

A temperatura em Faro disparou para os 32ºC com a rotação do vento para Oeste/Noroeste.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jul 2010 às 09:15)

Bom dia,

A noite foi bem mais fresquinha que nos últimos dias, com uma minima de 15,6ºC no Sitio das Fontes! Por agora, sigo com 25,2ºC.


----------



## meteo (30 Jul 2010 às 09:37)

Bom dia!



Manhã de Outono hoje com vento moderado fresco e céu muito nublado.
Nada a ver com os outros dias mesmo.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jul 2010 às 15:40)

Depois de uma noite mais fresquinha, a tarde está bem quente, a registar neste momento *35,2ºC!*

O vento está fraco a moderado de Sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2010 às 12:41)

Boas, por aqui, céu muito nublado e sigo com 27ºC. O vento sopra fraco de sueste.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2010 às 20:36)

Na Quarteira, esta semana (mínima/máxima):

4ª feira = 24,0 ºC/32,5 ºC
5ª feira = 24,5 ºC/32,0 ºC
6ª feira = 23,0 ºC/29,0 ºC
Hoje = 22,0 ºC/ 30,0 ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2010 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, depois de uma manhã onde o rabo do levante veio fazer a sua visita, à tarde o céu tornou-se pouco nublado.

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 19.7ºC
actual: 24.3ºC


----------

